# Player Seeking Group in Midwest/OKC area



## ZandorZantame (Apr 15, 2007)

I just moved into Midwest city and I am looking for a group of D&D players to join. That is if any one is kind enough to accept a new member. D&D has been in my family for years, Its one hobby I will never get old and bored with. I do have a couple chars that are still alive atm but not very high the old group I use to play with the like to start some thing new every time so I dont mind making new chars. My email is Knight_93117@yahoo.com


----------



## ZandorZantame (Apr 18, 2007)

bump


----------



## ZandorZantame (Apr 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## ZandorZantame (Apr 22, 2007)

bump


----------



## ZandorZantame (Apr 25, 2007)

bump


----------



## der_kluge (Apr 26, 2007)

Are there any meetup groups in OKC?  That's probably going to be your best bet.


----------



## ZandorZantame (Apr 27, 2007)

I have no idea what is going on. I am looking for whatever I can get like I said I am new to the area.


----------



## ZandorZantame (Apr 29, 2007)

bump


----------



## ZandorZantame (May 3, 2007)

bump


----------



## SmokestackJones (May 16, 2007)

ZandorZantame said:
			
		

> I just moved into Midwest city and I am looking for a group of D&D players to join. That is if any one is kind enough to accept a new member. D&D has been in my family for years, Its one hobby I will never get old and bored with. I do have a couple chars that are still alive atm but not very high the old group I use to play with the like to start some thing new every time so I dont mind making new chars. My email is Knight_93117@yahoo.com




Zandor, I'm in OKC (I240 and Sunnylane).  I don't have a group, but I'm looking to get back into the gaming thing (had a stage show to finish).  My email's smokestackjones@gmail.com .  Gimme a shout, I think I know a place to find gamers/a game.

*-SJ*


----------



## Daijin (May 29, 2007)

Grabbed him for the Dunjon Universe   Few test sessions to go to see if he likes it.


----------

